# Where to buy twister tails in bulk?



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey all. I was wondering if anybody knew where i might be able to buy twister tails in bulk. i've looked all over the internet for a certain color but i cannot find it anywhere, let alone plane old generic no name grubs.
just wondering if anybody knows of somewhere good.
thanks all
scumfrog


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey I already posted this question sir.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

try local mom&pop bait shops in your area.those are the kind of places i find them.


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

I know at the Hunting and Fishing Sportsman show at the Eastwood Expo center in Niles use to have a guy where u could buy a bag full of whatever rubber worms (including twister tails) u wanted for real cheap too. I haven't been there in a couple of years so idk if he still goes or not.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

http://stores.ebay.com/Chuck-and-debs
http://stores.ebay.com/Docs-Grubs


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I think there was a site in the hot deals forum that sold soft plastics in bulk for decent prices.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

try this

http://www.action-plastics.com/


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Rodmakers used to get me quantity Kalin Tails, special order but a nice savings. Check with Land Big Fish in your area.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Linda's at the Mosquito causeway has almost every color imaginable. Talk to her for a specific color in bulk.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Try Venom Lures. Used to but them from them in 1000 count bulk bags. Dont know if they still sell them this way or not.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Try Kalins. Don't know the website right off hand, but a google search ought to turn it up.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mister Twister sells bulk i thnk


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dicks at Polaris sells 100 packs of mr. twister brand. Not alot of colors but they had the important ones. Chartreuse glitter,white and yellow in 3 inch. If I remember right they were 7.99 a pack. hope that helps.


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

We used to buy them at the sportsmans show ath the IX center in cleveland. They had them by the pound and they were a pretty good deal. We havent gone for a few years so im not sure what they have there now. At the time it was the best deal going for them I could find.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

hey all!! this is scumfrog. i'm on my uncles screen name cuz i'm too lazy to sign out.
I just wanted to say thanks a million for all of your input. it's been very helpful and it gave me some decent leads.

thanx again
scumfrog


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Miller rod and gun in boardman/ poland. they sell them by the bag, # differet size ziplocks. As many as you can crm and still close the bag. I am going there on friday,


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Try this place. They get new stuff in pretty frequently so check back every now and then.

Fishermans Factory Outlet Grubs


----------



## 5 bassing (May 15, 2008)

Netcraft in Toledo has a website you can check.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

EBAY. Just enter bulk


----------



## HUSKYRAP TWA (Mar 19, 2006)

There is a place called Barlow's Tackle. This is the website barlowstackle.com, and they can also send you a catalog.Hope this helps you out.Good Luck in 09,God Bless


----------



## barelyhooked (Apr 11, 2008)

Try This Site http://www.olepetestackle.com/


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Contact Mark aka bassmastermjb from this site. He has a bait shop out on Lake Rockwell in Ravenna/Streetsboro. He has bulk of just about anything you could ever need.


----------

